# Hi everyone



## marcon (Dec 24, 2008)

Joined a while ago. Great site loads of useful information. BS levels all over the place at the moment diagnosed T2 1st April 2006 Doctor rang me on a Sunday evening. Thought it was some kind of joke. How wrong I was! Been having really hot flushes and am having blood tests to invesitage. My wife says it's the male menopause.


----------



## kojack (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Marcon

Hope this gets sorted OK - no GP surgeries for 4 days


----------

